# Carbon Jamis vs. Ti Motobecane



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have been thinking of replacing my steel long distance bike with a new bike. I have some requirements for my long distance bikes, like light weight, clearance for 32 mm tires and fender/rack eyelets. I have been drooling over a carbon Jamis Endura 3

2012 JAMIS BICYCLES - XENITH ENDURA ELITE

for a while, but recently I discovered a new Motobecane Century Team in titanium. 

Shimano Ultegra | Motobecane Titanium Century Road Bikes

Both have very similar components, geometry and room for wide tires and rack/fender eyelets. Motobecane is cheaper by $1100.00($2100 vs $3200):thumbsup:

Any opinions would be appreciated, especially from people who have carbon and titanium bikes. I ride 2 steel and 2 aluminium bikes.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

If you like the ride of your steel bike, I would go with ti, especially with that price differential. The ride of ti and steel is pretty similar but carbon has a different feel (in my experience). I've owned a couple of Motobecanes and have had good experiences with them.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Both are very good bikes. The big difference you'll notice is the geometry. The Jamis is designed for long distances, with a more upright position. The Motobecane will be a big more aggressive, as the drop to the bars will be bigger. 
So, depending on what you want it to do, you do have differences. I've fallen in love with the ride quality of carbon, but Ti is still nice and will last forever just about.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*No eyelets on the Moto*

I love my Moto ti Heat (SRAM) but it has no eyelets for a rack or fenders. There is nothing on the seatstays or near the dropouts to attach a rack. The only eyelets are for the two bottle cages. Trust me, I also have a Windsor Wellington 3.0 with a rack on it. There are eyelets on the seatstays and a threaded hole at the junction of the chainstay and seatstay. That being said, there's gotta be a way to attach a rack to the thing! Any ideas?:idea:


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

to Martywoodman: We have the Moto LeChampion Ti Heat (I love mine!), which has no eyelets for racks or fenders. The OP is looking at the Moto Century Ti, which is a different frame. That one has eyelets.

As far as putting racks on our LeChamp Ti frame goes, the only choice we have are those ugly clamp-on racks. :-/

to the OP: Go for the titanium!


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

First, I rode a Lemond Zurich for several years before test riding a Carbon Trek. I'll never go back, on a regular basis, to steel. CF is so much lighter and just as stiff if not stiffer than steel.

Question - Why just the Carbon Jamis vs/or Ti Motobecane? Have you ridden other Carbon or TI bikes and narrowed your search to these two?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

LubbersLine said:


> Question - Why just the Carbon Jamis vs/or Ti Motobecane? Have you ridden other Carbon or TI bikes and narrowed your search to these two?


I'd bet it might be due to availability or the way the shops give service. Both the brands are good values for the money too. But, I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Not that many stock bikes(not custom) out there that offer good ride, can fit wide tires, light enough and have rack/fender eyelets for long distance riding.

I think that Jamis is the only carbon bike that I know that will fit 28-32 mm tires and have rack eyelets.

Motobecane is very similar to Jamis as far as components and geometry, probably slightly heavier (titanium) but it is such a deal($) that is it hard to pass it by.

Some companies offer heavier inexpensive steel bikes(4130 cromoly) with similar geometry,(Soma, Kona, Gunner, etc), or light expensive steel bikes(Ind,Fab.Club Racer) or titanium (Lynskey Sportive)


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

well, i have owned steel, aluminum, ti and carbon.

first buy what fits.

second buy what geometry you prefer.

third buy what function you want

price, and aesthetics are considered too, but if you are stuck buy the prettiest one..

the Jamis Xenith is a great ride, and I own a custom steel (Lobster) and will own a custom ti (Serotta). Just a change of wheels and the Jamis is a sublime ride!

good luck


----------

